
Integrating KDBus in Android [pdf] - vezzy-fnord
https://linuxplumbersconf.org/2015/ocw//system/presentations/3417/original/integrating-kdbus-in-android.pdf
======
sparkie
Can't see where this answers "Can android gain from KDBus?" or any hint at why
we'd even try when "things we havn't looked at: security and performance"
would probably be the biggest motivators. Is there something I'm missing or is
this just another case of hopping on the bandwagon?

